# いよいよ v. ついに



## Crocuta

It has been told to me いよいよ means something at last begins from this moment while ついに just means "at last". Can you show me some example sentences to highlight this difference and provide a translation as well?


----------



## frequency

Roughly yes. They're similar.
ついに suggests the final result or step.
ついに　jisho.org

いよいよ has more meanings than ついに.

1 前よりも程度がはなはだしくなるさま。ますます。 「痛みが－ひどくなる」
2 その時期がついにやって来たさま。とうとう。 「 －決戦だ」 「 －春になる」
3 その時期が迫っているさま。 「 －の時」 「 －という時になったら助けよう」
4 どちらともいえなかった物事が確実になるさま。確かに。ほんとうに。 「 －まちがいない」
1 increasingly.
2 finally. The same as ついに.
3 imminently. Or something is imminent.
4 consequently/finally. (This is similar to 2. You have reached the conclusion, so you say いよいよまちがいない, "In the end/as a result/finally, I've found that it is true." Your conclusion leads you so.)


----------



## Howhey

-Samples

ついにパーティが開かれた。
Could be "A party (which has been arranging with all efforts) was held at last.". A speaker is not exactly interested in a party itself but its start.

いよいよパーティが開かれた。
Could be "A party (which I have been expecting) was held at last.". A speaker is very interested in what will be going on in the party.


- For folloing up

ついに stressed "end/finish". Some events/efforts which have been lasting long time and come to finish now.

While, いよいよ stressed "growing/coming". Some events/status/efforts which have been (expecting/growing/getting worse) and come to an expected status now. And that expected status is a beginning of something at the same time. It often leads to further events/status.


----------



## frequency

ついに/いよいよ just suggest the time you were waiting for has come.


----------



## Crocuta

Thank you both for the explanation. From what I understood ついに implies there has been an effort to do something and at last it happened while いよいよ implies you were expecting something with excitement and finally it happened. Is that so?


----------



## frequency

Let's see both of happy and unhappy cases.
ついに正月休みだ！
いよいよ正月休みだ！

ついにテストの日だ。
いよいよテストの日だ。
All are okay and the same. Therefore,


Crocuta said:


> ついに implies there has been an effort to do something and at last it happened while いよいよ implies you were expecting something with excitement and finally it happened.


It doesn't matter.
You can also say,
ついに正月休みが来た！
いよいよ正月休みが来た！
ついにテストの日が来た。
いよいよテストの日が来た。
They're all the same, too.


ついにあの人がいなくなった。いよいよあの人がいなくなった。

For example, いなくなる、死ぬ are generally unhappy news. In these cases ついに is preferred, as our customary use. (You know, that's not always unhappy news, though lol.) But いよいよ isn't wrong at all. In these two examples, his or her disappearance sounds happy news for you.

If the disappearance is unhappy one for you (a sad version):
ついにあの人がいなくなってしまった。


----------



## Howhey

Crocuta said:


> Thank you both for the explanation. From what I understood ついに implies there has been an effort to do something and at last it happened while いよいよ implies you were expecting something with excitement and finally it happened. Is that so?



Generally yes. For instance, when shop owners try to announce an opening their new shop, mainly expecting "after" the open, most of them take いよいよ。 On Google hits, いよいよ cases match three times ついに cases.

Google matches:
いよいよ オープン
ついに オープン
(Shop opening usually called オープン)


----------



## frequency

Crocuta said:


> いよいよ implies you were expecting something with excitement


If so,
いよいよ葬式だ。
You're saying that you're excited about the funeral. It's possible, if this funeral is for the guy you don't like. Yay!
But this sentence also can convey that you're going to have a sad occasion soon/finally.
If so,
いよいよ手術だ。
You're saying you're excited about the surgery, for example, because you were looking forward to it. But this can also express the occasion that makes you scared is imminent. You're not excited.

Not ついに・いよいよ, the word you use with them and how to use matter how the sentence sounds.


Crocuta said:


> ついに implies there has been an effort to do something


ついに basically means at last/finally. So with the words that have the connotations of hardship, this happens: ついに登頂だ。



> いよいよ オープン


This usually denotes a happy occasion. This happy occasion is imminent. Therefore it sounds like:


> expecting something with excitement


----------



## Howhey

>いよいよ葬式だ
If you must say that, you'd be focusing at something expected among/after a funeral, not at its beginning. I don't say such case never ever happens, but I have never heard it or used it for all my life. Unlikely if a learner needs to cover it as an usual usage.

Basically, it's not in my plan to seek for grammatical possibilities but just to share "how I use it" in my real life for the thread owner's information.

Thank you for your consult.


----------



## frequency

frequency said:


> いよいよ葬式だ。


This is enough possible when you're looking forward to this funeral. It's imminent, as your case in #7.


----------

